# (TX) HRCH Arizona Watermark's Ramblin Richard



## RReeter (Oct 11, 2009)

TRI-FACTORED 
At Stud for Approved Females

HRCH Arizona Watermark's Ramblin Richard MH - Call Name - Ricky - Grandson of 2XNAFC FC Candlewood's Ramblin Man 

Sire: FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker
Dam: Watermark's KD (2X Master National Finalist)
DOB: December 4, 2009
EIC - Clear - By Parentage
CNM - Clear – LR-CNM11-554-M-PIV
OFA - Hips - Good 
CERTS:CHIC # – 79732
Eye Cert: LR-357920

Arizona Watermarks Ramblin Richard (call name Ricky) born 12/04/09 follows in the footsteps of his parents. Ricky is a Grandson of the newly inducted Hall Fame 2XNFC FC Candlewood's Ramblin Man. Ricky is a very good looking dog with tremendous marking/retrieving ability, great focus, full of energy and stamina. Ricky is a TALL lanky dog that can cover 50 yards in three leaps, he is a pleasure to watch run and his desire is unmeasured as well. Ricky earned his HRCH before turning 20 months, Ricky earned his Master Hunter Title in the spring 2013 at 3 years of age, he is also running AKC Hunt Test Field Trials, he has a Derby JAM and is running Quals. Ricky passed the 2013 Master National in Fall River, Kansas to earn his first Silver Plate.
Stud Fee: $600

You can view his pedigree, medical certs and photos of Ricky at www.arizonaretrievers.com
Contact Rick Reeter by email at [email protected] or phone 817-825-9687


----------

